# More excavator clay experimentation...



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Having been very pleased with my recent 30cm cube exoterra desert viv using excavator clay I thought I'd have another play!



Stage 1

Layer of excavator (with 50% play sand mixed in) put in and a cave made. Stones put in to line cave and plant pots used to keep holes clear ready for stone plants.



















channels made for tunnels











Stage 2

More rocks and excavator to form cave and tunnel system










pic showing three entrances to cave/tunnels










from the front










from the top (red shows tunnel entrances, blue shows a hole for some dead grass!)











a plan view that shows approx layout of tunnels/caves











Finally, a little window into the occupants world!












More pics as I add the finishing touches


Cheers

Andy


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice, it's a pain in the arse to dig decent tunnels and keep them from caving in. What's going in there?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good,

But why dead grass? Why not put in some Carex (Bronze Sedge)?

And where do you get your stone plants, I went to every garden centre in Jersey on Sat. No one has them!!!! Please tell me you get them on line.

Jay


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> Nice, it's a pain in the arse to dig decent tunnels and keep them from caving in. What's going in there?


No idea!

Was thinking about another desert hairy (gonna put one in the miniexoterra) so I have a pair.....

any other suggestions?




Pendragon said:


> Looking good,
> 
> But why dead grass? Why not put in some Carex (Bronze Sedge)?
> 
> ...


 
dead grass only because I have had your stone plant issue trying to find a suitable grass! All I could find were giant outdoor plants....any links to a decent mini/dwarf carex?

I'm afraid I've sourced my previous plants from my local garden centre...

...but, found this whilst surfing and thought I might give them a go!

Lithops collection (5 large lithops in 1 pot) from The Divine Cactus Online Store

or these...

Cactus Shop LITHOPS


Let me know how you get on if you do go for either of the above!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

bothrops said:


> dead grass only because I have had your stone plant issue trying to find a suitable grass! All I could find were giant outdoor plants....any links to a decent mini/dwarf carex?
> 
> I'm afraid I've sourced my previous plants from my local garden centre...
> 
> ...


Will check them out, cheers.

The "Bronze Sedge" I have in my Leo viv came from big pots, I had to take them out, seperate them into two or three clumps, then repot them.

They really are tough plants : victory:

Jay


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been using the excavator clay myself as well lately to landscape. To me it also gives a more natural feel.
Love ur work


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

looks cool what about putting some airplants in there ?


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

jarvis and charlie said:


> looks cool what about putting some airplants in there ?


whats an airplant?
nice work on the viv, how much was the sand?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Looked at airplants, but felt they were all too 'green' and I only want browny/yellowy/purpley plants if I'm having any!

Hence the Lithops....and some dead grass (although now on the hunt for some bronze sedge that hasn't been hacked back so it's just a pot with what looks like a two inch tall bunch of straw in it!:devil:







Yazyaz1 said:


> whats an airplant?
> nice work on the viv, how much was the sand?


That's the 'ouch' bit! The ZooMed excavator soil is £11.99 a bag and I used 1 1/2 bags with an equal quantity of play sand for this tank.


More pics in a bit!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Here you go...

Lithops in, a sprinkle of dirt and sand and a few dried leaves from an old pot plant....

(excuse the poor photo's but I've put it up on top of the boa vivs at eye level, so to get 'looking down' views I've had to use the camera above my head (and no live view on the D80!)


plants and dirt..



















and some sand and leaves....






























Now......what to put in it!?:whistling2:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Now......what to put in it!?:whistling2:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy



Xenagama battilifera :flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

nogatsira said:


> Xenagama battilifera :flrt:


 
OOhhh...TBH I'd been think along the lines of inverts (mostly desert scorps) but that's not a bad idea!

Do I have room for a pair? It's only 2 x 1 x 1 ?


----------

